# can I come and live with you guys please



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

it's a little less edgy on here than some other places 

and you all have lovely hammies/piggies/gerbils ect :]


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I know where i'm not welcome don't I 

back to dodging bullets in general chat then :sad:


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Portia Elizabeth said:


> I know where i'm not welcome don't I
> 
> back to dodging bullets in general chat then :sad:


your not allone my new names belinda (no mates)


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

christine c said:


> your not allone my new names belinda (no mates)


tehe my name is Lilly (loner) can we be friends I dont have any :cryin:


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Portia Elizabeth said:


> tehe my name is Lilly (loner) can we be friends I dont have any :cryin:


your not the only one. i only came on here to chat n have a laugh. not fall out with people got a 14yr old to do that with


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

Well i like you both so can i come and play? pleaseeee


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> Well i like you both so can i come and play? pleaseeee


yeah. going to get a new camera, can't wait to show you my geese an duck's.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

LOL.

PMSL can't believe you guys are hiding in here.

Get back out there and stop being woosies. You are all made of sterner stuff than that


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

christine c said:


> yeah. going to get a new camera, can't wait to show you my geese an duck's.


Yes please i got attacked by a goose lol and now it looks like a love bit on me neck 



rainy said:


> LOL.
> 
> PMSL can't believe you guys are hiding in here.
> 
> Get back out there and stop being woosies. You are all made of sterner stuff than that


LOL i just faniced a difference :001_tt2: never posted here before lol
kerry x


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Portia, come to Preston and live with me and Charley! We have a room spare!!


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

You can live with me and christhegerbilguy too


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

cherrie_b said:


> Portia, come to Preston and live with me and Charley! We have a room spare!!


oooh I dont live very far from Preston, I get the Burnley to Preston bus every day, only to Blackburn though lol


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

rainy said:


> LOL.
> 
> PMSL can't believe you guys are hiding in here.
> 
> Get back out there and stop being woosies. You are all made of sterner stuff than that


LOL i'm just taking a bit of time to sharpen my knives, regular service will be resumed soon LOL :devil:



Marcia said:


> You can live with me and christhegerbilguy too


Yay, then I can have some gerbils  

aww I love you people


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

You can live with my sons gerbil.... 

a bit nicer over here..hehe


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Well you are all welcome in the rabbit section, we all have a laugh in there!! xx


----------



## red_dwarf15 (Nov 17, 2008)

i never check small animal chat cos we chat about such random stuff in the rabbit section lol

come and join us there. we wont even mind if you dont have a bun as long as you drool over all of ours 

just a word of warning tho........kelly gets pissy if you threaten to steal stan:001_tt2:


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Portia Elizabeth said:


> Yay, then I can have some gerbils


Absolutely


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

I don't like venturing out of the small animal section... It's big and scary outside. I think I'll stick here with you nice people 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

red_dwarf15 said:


> i never check small animal chat cos we chat about such random stuff in the rabbit section lol
> 
> come and join us there. we wont even mind if you dont have a bun as long as you drool over all of ours
> 
> just a word of warning tho........kelly gets pissy if you threaten to steal stan:001_tt2:


True, you can beat the rabbit section, we talk about anything and everything!!

ha ha i like the word of warning!!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

kellyrich said:


> True, you can beat the rabbit section, we talk about anything and everything!!
> 
> ha ha i like the word of warning!!


Well, I don't have my own bunny but we have 7 at college - my baby is a chinchilla rex called Rocko, I can never put him down, he's such a sweetie   

hehe if I get my Gerbils I think i'll be spending much more time on here  STILL haven't talked to the parents about it, i'm so scared of them saying no hmy:


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Portia Elizabeth said:


> Well, I don't have my own bunny but we have 7 at college - my baby is a chinchilla rex called Rocko, I can never put him down, he's such a sweetie
> 
> hehe if I get my Gerbils I think i'll be spending much more time on here  STILL haven't talked to the parents about it, i'm so scared of them saying no hmy:


well you are welcome in our bunnie forum as long as you vote for Big Stan!! xx ha ha xx


----------

